# INFPs vs INFJs Online



## Sapphire Sage (Jun 11, 2015)

zosio913 said:


> I have always considered INFPs to be generally better at expressing their thoughts -- something I sort of envy. I would chalk it up to having Extroverted Intuition as their auxiliary.
> 
> INxJs do have this somewhat inexplicable (and sometimes even irrational) need to keep a veil over ourselves. There are plenty of things that I keep private simply because I am more comfortable with them being private. This has nothing to do with shame, guilt, or some sort of repression.
> 
> ...


I feel it's easy to tell that this post is from an INFJ and not by an INFP
by just looking at the effort put into structuring it properly lol. Don't know if it makes sense.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Sapphire Sage said:


> I think Ti condenses things to the smallest bit. So for an INFJ, it would be finding the right words to put it across.


That makes sense. So it's like Ji is precision, Ti is precision over the thinking domain and the same for Fi and precision towards feeling. 

Thanks.


----------



## cotti (Aug 24, 2014)

Aelthwyn said:


> My personal impression is that INFJs tend to be more suspicious and less trusting of others while INFPs want to give people the benefit of the doubt but often feel too intimidated or too awkward to actually speak up. It also seems to me that INFJs actually prefer to hold parts of themselves in reserve because in some way it's important to their sense of self to have parts that Nobody else knows.


Yes that's it. Despite our Fe, we are essentially individualistic people. I don't know if all INFJs agree with what you've written but I agree 100%


----------



## umop 3pisdn (Apr 4, 2014)

Courtesy is a lady's INFJ's armour.

We know from experience that when we're open, people assume things about us that aren't true or they get the wrong idea, and that violates the integrity of our self-conception or our understanding of the situation, which is already somewhat fragile due to our preference for Fe, because that causes us to place other peoples' opinions on relatively equal standing with our own. So to protect our individual vantage point (Ni, Ti) we have to be pretty careful about how we subject it to an audience. 'Goofy' and open doesn't really work with us unless what we're saying doesn't really matter (to us), and that's less likely because Ni tends to give a temperament more intensity and single-mindedness. The way we're likely to be playful is with Fe, say teasing people or playing-dramatic, and none of that really works online and tends to come out more with people we feel comfortable enough to act the fool around, and even then we're just (proverbially) inflecting our speech and gesticulating to create an effect, we're not really _saying_ anything. If we are actually saying something while trying to make you laugh, we're dead serious about it at the exact same time that we're joking  NFPs are just way more freespirited than we are by nature.


----------



## The Nameless Composer (Sep 20, 2014)

umop 3pisdn said:


> Courtesy is a lady's INFJ's armour.
> 
> We know from experience that when we're open, people assume things about us that aren't true or they get the wrong idea, and that violates the integrity of our self-conception or our understanding of the situation, which is already somewhat fragile due to our preference for Fe, because that causes us to place other peoples' opinions on relatively equal standing with our own. So to protect our individual vantage point (Ni, Ti) we have to be pretty careful about how we subject it to an audience. 'Goofy' and open doesn't really work with us unless what we're saying doesn't really matter (to us), and that's less likely because Ni tends to give a temperament more intensity and single-mindedness. The way we're likely to be playful is with Fe, say teasing people or playing-dramatic, and none of that really works online and tends to come out more with people we feel comfortable enough to act the fool around, and even then we're just (proverbially) inflecting our speech and gesticulating to create an effect, we're not really _saying_ anything. If we are actually saying something while trying to make you laugh, we're dead serious about it at the exact same time that we're joking  NFPs are just way more freespirited than we are by nature.


Great explanation, that definitely makes sense to me.


----------

